# Dutch Student Living in LONDON



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

DWest said:


> great pics indeed. you're a pro.





taxi said:


> number 26 is excellent, mate.
> love it.
> 
> in ur thread, i saw for the first time at all, that is a lot of pink light at night in london, and it looks good.


Thanks guys! Today's banner was provided by me


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*32.* St. Pauls cathedral from Southwark bridge


ST. PAULS B/W, LONDON by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*33.* I didn't really want to upload the photo, but doing it anyway. I got harassed at the O2 arena for taking this photo.. How sad can it get?


O2 London / Pouring Rain by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Brilliant pics yet again :cheers:
I love today's banner , one of the best ever , IMO !


----------



## Core Rising (Jan 4, 2011)

Fantastic pics  

Hope you are enjoying your time in London.


----------



## Tellvis (Aug 15, 2012)

Brilliant Niels.....Even on a wet, cold and dank evening you make London look magical. 

And you seem to be getting quite a fan base, me included. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Are you studying here? Where, we might be neighbours!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Student4life said:


> Brilliant pics yet again :cheers:
> I love today's banner , one of the best ever , IMO !





Core Rising said:


> Fantastic pics
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your time in London.





Tellvis said:


> Brilliant Niels.....Even on a wet, cold and dank evening you make London look magical.
> 
> And you seem to be getting quite a fan base, me included. Can't wait to see more.


Thanks everyone! You guys keep me going :cheers:



El_Greco said:


> Are you studying here? Where, we might be neighbours!


Haha no I study in Rotterdam. I live in London for an internship. I told you this, no? Anyway, let me know when you want to hang out and shoot some cityscapes in the weekends!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*34.* O2 arena shot from Poplar


O2 Arena London / Sunset by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*35.* Canary Wharf shot from Poplar


BIG BANKS / Canary Wharf, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well it's a real pleasure to watch this thread once a day! :cheers:
I can't find words for that last picture (Canary Warf). Gorgeous sounds so soft here.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks man! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Love that last picture of Canary Wharf! Fantastic pictures all round.

I tend to ignore the forbidden photography signs. Photos are far more important!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Fantastic photos!:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stunning and breath taking! Great works, niels!


----------



## Tellvis (Aug 15, 2012)

Now listen Neils, forget all about this business degree and an internship or whatever you are doing. Your mission in life is to stay in London and take pictures of our city, that is your destiny, you are NOT allowed to leave, we will not let you, do you understand!!!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

RobertWalpole said:


> Fantastic photos!:cheers:





Yellow Fever said:


> Stunning and breath taking! Great works, niels!


Cheers!



Tellvis said:


> Now listen Neils, forget all about this business degree and an internship or whatever you are doing. Your mission in life is to stay in London and take pictures of our city, that is your destiny, you are NOT allowed to leave, we will not let you, do you understand!!!


Lol. Thanks for the hospitality


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*36.* Canary Wharf from Cabot Square


Cabot Square and the Boss / Canary Wharf, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*37.* Audi R8 in Mayfair


AUDI R8 / Mayfair, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*38.* The O2 arena from Poplar


THE O2 DOME / North Greenwich, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*39.* The Big Ben


BIG BEN / London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*40.* Green London Eye - Halloween edition


GREEN EYE / London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*41.* Park Lane Hilton, Mayfair


The Park Lane Hilton / Mayfair, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*42.* St. Pauls and the Millennium Bridge


Millennium Bridge & St. Pauls / London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Your awesome photos make me feel like visiting London again. :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

You should! London is changing rapidly. Always fun to visit a weekend or longer


----------



## Jugendstil (Jun 29, 2012)

:eek2:

Insanely beautiful pictures of the most exciting city in Europe for me! You're a good photographer with an eye for the essentials! I love to see more images from the vibrant cosmopolitan city.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Tellvis said:


> Incredible.....no other word. Your pictures should be published in a book, you should be making an absolute fortune with those photos.





Ni3lS said:


> Thanks a lot.. The question is how.


Appreciating your efforts; for as much as I dislike your robotic, metallic, techno-color and photoshop approach of capturing London I would of thought your flavor would have catered for an audience a respectable size.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Jugendstil said:


> :eek2:
> 
> Insanely beautiful pictures of the most exciting city in Europe for me! You're a good photographer with an eye for the essentials! I love to see more images from the vibrant cosmopolitan city.


Thanks!



OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Appreciating your efforts; for as much as I dislike your robotic, metallic, techno-color and photoshop approach of capturing London I would of thought your flavor would have catered for an audience a respectable size.


Now this is interesting. Robotic haha. I've seen far more extreme than this and I'm not a fan of it. I try to keep it at a minimum. To each his own though


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Ni3lS said:


> Now this is interesting. Robotic haha. I've seen far more extreme than this and I'm not a fan of it. I try to keep it at a minimum. To each his own though


Have I mentioned mechanical and industrial yet? I think not. Meanwhile, I've installed an alarm sirene to go off when you come up with grisailles in whiter shades of grey.


----------



## Tellvis (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ ??????????????????????????????????:nuts:

Anyway Neils.....Hope you are out this weekend taking more photos, can't wait for your latest batch!!!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol. I know what a freak right haha.

My family came to visit me this weekend so haven't really been taking photos. Just a couple of snaps that are probably not worth posting. I did go out on tuesday and thursday though but just haven't had the time to upload them. They will come soon


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*43.* Dolphin fountain at Tower Bridge


Tower Bridge B/W / Tower Hill, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*44.* The Shard from yet another angle


The Shard - London Bridge Tower / London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*45.* A view on Parliament St. from Trafalgar Square


Westminster View / Trafalgar Square, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*46.* Another shot of the Big Ben at blue hour


Big Ben at Blue Hour / Westminster, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Have I mentioned mechanical and industrial yet? I think not. Meanwhile, I've installed an alarm sirene to go off when you come up with grisailles in whiter shades of grey.


Wow. Someone is bitter. Wonder how you would feel if people ripped your Cairo photos to shreds like you are attempting to do here. If you don't like someone's photography style then don't bother coming into their thread.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks TB. It's fine.. would be something if everyone is supposed to like my photography


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Everyone does not have to like them, but they should make an effort to be polite and constructive. People go to a lot of effort to take photos and post them here, and we should respect that in the same way we want others to respect our own photos! Otherwise it leads to trolling.....


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

^^ kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ +1! :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*47.* Ferrari in Knightsbridge


FERRARI 458 ITALIA / Knightsbridge, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*48.* Houses of Parliament


Remember Remember the 5th of November... / Westminster, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*49.* London Eye Pier


London Eye Pier / Westminster, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Tellvis (Aug 15, 2012)

Great pics...more please Neils.....oh and I see you caught a picture of my car there......yeh in my dreams hahahahahahah


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*50.* London Eye from Waterloo Bridge


London Eye Blues by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*51.* Wellington Arch, Hyde Park Corner


Wellington Arch / Hyde Park Corner, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*52.* Hilton Mayfair


Hilton on Park Lane / Mayfair, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*53.* Piccadilly Avenue from Hyde Park Corner


Piccadilly Ave, London Mayfair by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Great photos! Too many favorites .


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Too Good!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks guys! More is coming


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

These photos could be post cards!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks RobertWalpole!

*54.* View towards Westminster from the Waterloo Bridge


Westminster, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*55.* Burberry Flagship store in Knightsbridge


Burberry / Knightsbridge, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*56.* National History Museum interior


National History Museum / Chelsea, London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## .Adam (Jul 5, 2006)

No problem! Glad you're enjoying your time in London.

Also when you're heading into Hoxton/Shoreditch if you're quick you can get a good view of the city.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*67.* London skyline from the Hornsey Lane bridge


London Skyline from North London / London UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*68.* Panorama from Lambeth Bridge [scroll]


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*69.* King's Cross roof architecture


King's Cross Architecture / London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*70.* King's Cross station


King's Cross Station / London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*71.* Liverpool Street Station


Liverpool Street Station / London by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## El Dee (Jul 17, 2012)

Absolutely stunning pictures! Really impressive!

Hope the other wont mind, something in Dutch: echt gave foto's man.


----------



## Tellvis (Aug 15, 2012)

Great Pictures, more please.......... more!!!!!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks guys, appreciated


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*72.* The Shard, as always looking pretty and shining like a jewel


The Shard in 2013 / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*73.* London Panorama, Scroll >> for the full experience










*74. * St. Pauls and more


St. Pauls Cathedral and Central London / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Amazing that this skyline has grown so much over the last decade and is still growing.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time here at your very stunning and wonderful photo collection, and I am immediately impressed with your highway and Thames shots a lot! I especially love your spectacular night shot views of London, and indeed, it has been one of my top places to visit soon. I especially like the Canary Wharf pics, as well as the London Eye... And did I see the Chard in one of your pictures? Magnificent job, mate! :applause:

I'll be back to check out more of your stunning photography!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool images.how did you do the last pic, did you use a cable?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Best, great photos from London so far :cheers:


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 1, 2007)

I just discovered this thread and your pictures are simply awesome, man! 

Thanks for taking them and for sharing them with us. Subscribed!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone, appreciated.



DWest said:


> cool images.how did you do the last pic, did you use a cable?


Which one. The skyline photo or the one of St. Pauls?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Snow in London, yes please!

*75.* Hungerford bridge


Hungerford Bridge in Snow / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*76.* Me








[/url]
Snowy Self Portrait / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr[/img]

*77.* Victoria Embankment


Embankment Snow / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Everything about London is perfectionism well executed.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

diz said:


> Everything about London is perfectionism well executed.


I wouldn't say everything, but there are some remarkable areas and buildings in this city :yes:


----------



## King of Construction (Mar 26, 2008)

Great great photos!!!
These would fit in a photo exhibition in a big museum!
Which effects do you use, especially for the lights looking like that? not just HDR right?

And this picture, I am confused about it:










Looks almost like 2 pictures put together.
In front the plants look like they were photographed in broad daylight, 
and the city in the background has all the lights on like it's at night or at least sunset.
How did you do this?

BTW, I remember you being in the US for an internship, how many internships do you have in your study, and which school do you go to?
I have done International Business for half a year too, but than changed to Accountancy/Auditing, so am interested in this!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

^^ 

It's called digital blending. You take more than one exposure and blend them together in Photoshop. This way you can expose the under exposed area's right and also the over exposed areas. It's quite tricky and takes a lot of practice and time. 

Most of my photos are stitched. More than one photo. I do this to improve the overall quality and create some nice pano's  

I wasn't in the US for an internship, just a year abroad. Right now I am doing an internship and this fall I will be moving to either Vienna or Berlin for a study semester abroad. I am studying IBL at Rotterdam University of applied sciences.. It's a very broad study and I am not entirely sure where it's going to take me. I do have a lot of experience abroad with foreign languages and cultures as a 20 year old though. One thing I know for sure, I have always wanted to travel a lot for my work later on, so hopefully I will be getting a job for which I have to travel around the world


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*78.* One Canada Square 


One Canada Square at Night / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*79.* Hungerford Train Bridge


Charing Cross Bridge in Snow / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*80.* Westminster in the snow


A Snowy Purple Hour in London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Great photos! Where was #78 taken from?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I never carry a point and shoot but you can choose to do so..


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Ni3lS said:


> I never carry a point and shoot but you can choose to do so..


question: what's a best camera if I want to take transportation pics? It's my specialty, that's why.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

fieldsofdreams said:


> question: what's a best camera if I want to take transportation pics? It's my specialty, that's why.



If you don't mind me answering, I would like to say there really is no "best camera" to take transportation pictures. I think if you want to do photography have at least an entry level DSLR which in my opinion are far more superior than most point-and-shoot cameras. 

So you shouldn't go wrong with an entry-level DSLR if you're starting photography.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Ni3lS I kind of hate you dude for making such awesome photos...lol


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

:shifty:


----------



## vkreso (Jan 8, 2010)

Great photos in this thread kay:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*94.* Canary Wharf


Canary Wharf Skyscrapers / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*95.* B/W Version


Canary Wharf at Night in Black and White / London, UK [Explore #318] by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*96.* 


Citygull / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*97.* St. Pauls snow


St. Pauls in the Snow / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*98.* Barbican


Barbican Centre / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*99.* London Bridge underground


Line of Sight / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Amazing night shots!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

UmarPK said:


> If you don't mind me answering, I would like to say there really is no "best camera" to take transportation pictures. I think if you want to do photography have at least an entry level DSLR which in my opinion are far more superior than most point-and-shoot cameras.
> 
> So you shouldn't go wrong with an entry-level DSLR if you're starting photography.


Well, I'm leaning into a DSLR camera... The biggest problem would be loss prevention, especially I commute long distances for photo shoots. And I tend to go everywhere just to take photos. Perhaps I'll retire my point-and-shoot soon or relegate it to do transportation pics only and use the DSLR for the rest.

And Ni3lS, your black and white night shots look truly fantastic! I truly love the full color shot of Canary Wharf with the Citi Building as much as London Bridge underground photo... It really challenges me to up my photography craft even further! Spectacular!


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Truly awesome photos Niels, for your HDR shots do you have autobracketing or are you manually bracketing?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

UmarPK said:


> Truly awesome photos Niels, for your HDR shots do you have autobracketing or are you manually bracketing?


Both


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, stunning photos! Ni3lS, you are a great photographer! ^^


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

awesome images. you're a very good photographer my friend.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love the magnificent photos on # 147....thanks _Ni3IS_. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, great photos Ni3lS


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Appreciated  More coming soon!


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Take some non-HDR shots...


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

UmarPK said:


> Take some non-HDR shots...


What's the difference? What makes you say all photos posted above are HDR? I only use HDR occasionally to compensate in exposures. That's all I use it for. I generally don't like HDR and defenitely not the overdone stuff. All the black and white photos with strong contrast and stucture that I have posted lately were edited in Photoshop. I am using a new b/w plugin which is awesome.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*100.* The Shard taken from Tower42


The Shard in Black and White / London, UK [Explore #103] by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*101.* The Heron Tower, also taken from Tower42


Heron Tower Architecture / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*102.* Black and white version


Heron Tower B/W / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*103.* John Lewis Oxford Street interior


John Lewis Oxford Street / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*104.* East London


East London at Dawn / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*105.* The Big Ben taken from the London Eye


12:30 PM / Big Ben / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*106.* Waterloo Station panorama


Waterloo Station / London, UK by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*107.* Looking up at the St. Pauls cathedral entrance


St. Pauls Cathedral Symmetry / London, UK [Explore #227] by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------

